
Air transparent soundproof window, paper in comments - petra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZ36PqHT9iw
======
petra
paper:
[http://aip.scitation.org/doi/pdf/10.1063/1.4902155](http://aip.scitation.org/doi/pdf/10.1063/1.4902155)

------
billconan
awesome!

